# inexpensive 0-gauge power wire



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

I found some really inexpensive 0-gauge power wire on Ebay made by an off-brand that I've never heard of before (IMC Audio?). I'm in the market for about 25ft of 0-gauge so I thought this would be a great deal. Before making the purchase however I decided to email him regarding the listed specs. Here's what I sent him:

"Hello, this is regarding the 0-gauge power wire that you are selling by the foot. You list its wire diameter as .375". AWG lists 00-gauge as being .3648", which means this wire that you are selling is actually .0102" thicker in diameter than AWG rated 00-gauge wire. Is your 0-gauge wire in fact thicker than AWG standard 00-gauge wire, or does your wire not adhere with the AWG standard? I am concerned about this issue, as I read in your negative feedback that someone supposedly purchased 4-gauge wire from you and received 8-gauge instead. Your 0-gauge wire is by far the least expensive by-the-foot wire being sold on Ebay, which also makes me hesitant to make a purchase before receiving a response from you. I want to make sure this wire ends up being thicker than the AWG 1-gauge wire I already have laying around. 

Thank you."

It's been 3 days and I have yet to receive a reply. I just sent him another email hoping to receive a reply before the auction expires. If I can get him to confirm that this is indeed AWG 2/0 wire (00-gauge) then I'll make the purchase and post this in the "Hot Deals" section of DIYMA. But I'm even more leary now because he won't email me back.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmmm. Sounds fishy but if it was cheap then even if it is 2/0 instead of 0, no big deal. Good luck to you and post pics when you get it.  

What I know for sure is that I am putting my power distribution block under my passenger seat. My 0 gauge run will only be about 7 feet. Then 6 feet of 4 gauge to each amp. Trying to save every penny I can for damping mats.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

You're right, it does sound a little fishy. 1/0-gauge is expensive as crap even at Ebay prices. Around $3.50 ~ $5.50 per foot. That's damn near $150 for just 25ft! no thx  

But if this is indeed 2/0-gauge wire at about $1.50 per foot, then this is one helluva deal.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Wire brand doesn't matter.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

strand count matters


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

dragonrage said:


> Wire brand doesn't matter.


Brand doesn't matter, sure. But quality (or flexibility or strand count I should say) and accuracy of listed measurements does matter. I just don't want to receive this wire and find out that it's "1/0-gauge" because the plastic coating constitutes 75% of its thickness, and it's actually 4-gauge wire internally. I've seen some crazy stuff on Ebay.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lightninghoof said:


> What do you guys think?


Frankly I think you'd be an idiot if you bought wire from someone who does not answer your question within 3 days. Seems like you are already leary.


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

After 5 years, I just pulled some Streetwires 4ga out of my car and it had oxidation throughout. The red sheath was a dark, crappy color and was way stiffer than when new. Maybe I'll get some pics.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Lightninghoof said:


> Brand doesn't matter, sure. But quality (or flexibility or strand count I should say) and accuracy of listed measurements does matter. I just don't want to receive this wire and find out that it's "1/0-gauge" because the plastic coating constitutes 75% of its thickness, and it's actually 4-gauge wire internally. I've seen some crazy stuff on Ebay.


I agree with you for the rare times that that's the case. I haven't seen that, but I will give you the possibility.

Strand count does not matter, unless a little more (or less) flexibility is a big issue for you.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> strand count matters


hmmm... Let's saY if brand XXX listed 500 more strands than brand X, but both brands have the same amount of copper per square inch. Does strand count still matter? It's still the same amount of copper.    

I've alwaYs prefer the thicker copper strands (monster) vs. the thinner strands.(knukonceptz) The thinner strands cables tend to bunch up after multiple uses.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

You could use solid wire and it would be no better or worse, other than it would be practically impossible to bend/run.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Higher strand count allows for slightly better conductivity (less resistance) and greater resistance to breaking when bending.

I think the cheapest large gauge wire you can get is welding wire.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

How does higher strand count equal less resistance? Higher strand count = smaller strands which could possibly give you more resistance. How likely is it that this will make any measurable difference? It's a long shot at best. FWIW, I'm running 1/0 for my big three, and to my distro blocks, and 4AWG from my distro blocks to my amps, all heavy duty welding cable from www.weldingsupply.com.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

A higher strand count when working with 1/0 Ga can make a huge difference in how easy it is to work with. My Stinger wire was easier to work with than the Audiopipe wire. Does it perform the same after install? Yes.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

He emailed me back tonight and stated:

"the specs in the ad are what i measured with micrometer and my research found.I have found thicker wire on the marketthat has been represented as 0 gauge but i believe it is 00 and possibly mixed copper tin. this is 100% copper.I do guarentee the info stated in ad"

If he guarantees the measurements listed in the Ebay auction then I'm going to go ahead and order it, as these meet and exceed AWG specifications. I'll post some pics for you guys when the wire arrives and I'll let you know how it turns out. Once I verify the quality of the wire, I'll post this in Hot Deals for more people to take advantage of. Like I said earlier, this is (hopefully) a killer deal!


----------



## rannalf (Apr 14, 2006)

Strand count and flexibility matter, but only really for ease of installation. I have a good bit of 1/0 here that I strip and sell to the local recycler because it is of no use to me. I certainly wouldn't try to use it in the car. I think it has 7 strands.  It is for high current commercial AC power runs (think 150A 3 pole 240V breakers). I would guess that by far your best bet will be a local welding supply house. Mail ordering this stuff could get very expensive due to the weight. Welding cable is VERY flexible and nice to work with. BTW, I would use tin coated copper any time if it was cheaper. It is certainly as good as solid copper (conductivity-wise), but doesn't corrode as fast. If you want it to look good, cover it with tech-flex from Parts Express. Just my humble opinion


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, that tech flex looks damn cool, but most of the wire will be hidden anyway.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck on that auction. Seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

crap let us know if you do get it and it is good.. ill order up a ton from him..


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

I have brand new Scosche 0/1 red for $2.25/ft + shipping from Denver. USPS has $8.10 flat rate box priority mail. Look at it http://www.scosche.com/efx.aspx?CategoryID=80&ItemID=P0RC50
It's over sized, high count and flexible. It is what I use. Cost you about $15 more (for 25 ft) and you don't have to worry.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, it's wire. Seriously.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Lightninghoof said:


> Brand doesn't matter, sure. But quality (or flexibility or strand count I should say) and accuracy of listed measurements does matter. I just don't want to receive this wire and find out that it's "1/0-gauge" because the plastic coating constitutes 75% of its thickness, and it's actually 4-gauge wire internally. I've seen some crazy stuff on Ebay.



I got burned on eBay...... I have some "4GA" wire here that's not... Um... 4 GA at all!

Chad


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Just to let you guys know I didn't order the Ebay cable.

I have decided to order from www.weldingsupply.com and get the 1/0 Weld Cable UltraFlex Orange or the 2/0 Weld Cable UltraFlex Orange. $2.29 per ft for the 1/0 and $2.76 per ft for the 2/0. It's labeled as "UltraFlex" so it should be plenty malleable for car audio use.


----------



## AnThonY (Mar 4, 2006)

can you post pics of the orange cable from weldingsupply once it arrives? im just a little curious on how it looks like. im also looking for a bang for the buck 1/0 wire and so far, the knu kolossus is my #1 pick. thanks!

anthony


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you link me to the knu kolossus and it's price? thx


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

http://knukonceptz.com/productMaster.cfm?category=Kolossus Kable

$3.25/foot

You might find it cheaper on eBay. Knukonceptz always has 3 pages of stuff up there I just don't see any Kolossus listed today.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Lightninghoof said:


> Just to let you guys know I didn't order the Ebay cable.
> 
> I have decided to order from www.weldingsupply.com and get the 1/0 Weld Cable UltraFlex Orange or the 2/0 Weld Cable UltraFlex Orange. $2.29 per ft for the 1/0 and $2.76 per ft for the 2/0. It's labeled as "UltraFlex" so it should be plenty malleable for car audio use.


Remember that big bright orange=HV for hybrid cars. EMT's are trained to look for this and when spotted... No touchy the car while the determine for a fact that the car is indeed gas only or the HV disconnect is located and disabled. Often times while you bleed to death.

Chad


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

chad said:


> Remember that big bright orange=HV for hybrid cars. EMT's are trained to look for this and when spotted... No touchy the car while the determine for a fact that the car is indeed gas only or the HV disconnect is located and disabled. Often times while you bleed to death.
> 
> Chad


I have no idea what you just said, lol


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

He said (I don't know if this is true) that in hybrid cars (Prelude, etc), high voltage wire is bright orange. If an EMT sees a bright orange wire, they will assume that your car might be a hybrid and this wire thus carry high voltage, and will not touch it until they can verify that the wire does not pose a high voltage threat to them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dragonrage said:


> He said (I don't know if this is true) that in hybrid cars (Prelude, etc), high voltage wire is bright orange. If an EMT sees a bright orange wire, they will assume that your car might be a hybrid and this wire thus carry high voltage, and will not touch it until they can verify that the wire does not pose a high voltage threat to them.



Correct as depicted in SAE-J1127, and required by NHTSA.

Chad


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

The wire will be run through black loom and under the carpet. They would have to cut open electrical-taped loom to see the wire. It will black and very "stock" looking all the way from the battery post to the trunk. I don't run bare wire, as over time the engine heat and dirt/grime ruins the plastic coating.


----------



## Oak244 (Apr 7, 2006)

Well here is my experience with cheap e-bay wire. I first bought the cheap stuff listed as 0/1 awg wire, and later got Knukoncptz 0/1 guage wire. The difference is night and day. All I can say is you get what you pay for.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Oak244 said:


> Well here is my experience with cheap e-bay wire. I first bought the cheap stuff listed as 0/1 awg wire, and later got Knukoncptz 0/1 guage wire. The difference is night and day. All I can say is you get what you pay for.


Yup, the'ol Ebay cable ripoff...... That was the only neg feedback I left when I found out that one!

Chad


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Lightninghoof said:


> Just to let you guys know I didn't order the Ebay cable.
> 
> I have decided to order from www.weldingsupply.com and get the 1/0 Weld Cable UltraFlex Orange or the 2/0 Weld Cable UltraFlex Orange. $2.29 per ft for the 1/0 and $2.76 per ft for the 2/0. It's labeled as "UltraFlex" so it should be plenty malleable for car audio use.


instead of 2 1/0 cables, i would love to run a single 2/0 to my trunk but suitable battery clamps, in-line fuse holders and distribution blocks are nowhere to be found.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

VaVroom1 said:


> instead of 2 1/0 cables, i would love to run a single 2/0 to my trunk but suitable battery clamps, in-line fuse holders and distribution blocks are nowhere to be found.


FWIW I was able to fit 2/0 welding cable into my 1/0 fuse holder and distribution block without much trouble.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that pic. That is EXACTLY what I was worried about when I was thinking about ordering that Ebay wire!


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

VaVroom1 said:


> instead of 2 1/0 cables, i would love to run a single 2/0 to my trunk but suitable battery clamps, in-line fuse holders and distribution blocks are nowhere to be found.


I run (2) 2/0 ga. wires from the battery under the hood to the amps in the trunk. You can find 2/0 ga. terminals at marine and welding shops (and on eBay) for good prices. The marine terminals are usually very high quality tin-plated connectors.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

You could try to twist the ends of the 2/0 wire together as tightly as possible to get it to fit in the 1/0 terminals. Or you could simply trim down the wire a bit on the ends to get it to fit.


----------

